# flash 10 and java not working on opera freebsd 8 release



## mf93 (Mar 20, 2010)

1.     
alright I have been using freebsd 8 for about 2 months now and I am never going back to linux. After I installed freebsd, i installed opera from ports(/usr/ports/www/opera) and opera-linuxplugins(/usr/ports/www/opera-linuxplugins) and both seemed to work fine. When I open opera i go to tools->preferences->advanced->content->plugin options and flash 10 appears in the list of plugins. However, when I try to run youtube instead of showing the youtube video or the warning saying flash is not installed i just see a gray or black box. Also, when I try to run other flash applications, they exhibit strange behavior and almost always hang or crash. What is causing this problem?

2.
I installed linux-sun-jdk16 from ports(/usr/ports/java/linux-sun-jdk16) and after downloading the .bin from the site they told me to go to and placing it in /usr/ports/distfiles the install seemed to go fine however whenever I try to run java I get this error message:

```
/usr/local/linux-sun-jdk1.6.0/bin/java: error while loading shared libraries: libjli.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```
doing a search on the location of libjli.so returns this:

```
# whereis libjli.so
libjli.so: /usr/ports/java/linux-sun-jre16/work/jre1.6.0_03/lib/i386/jli/libjli.so
```
I assume it is there because earlier I tried to install jre16, and having the same problem, hoped switching to the jdk would solve it. Where should i put it or where should I symlink to help java find this library?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 20, 2010)

Did you actually run 'make install clean' for linux-sun-jdk16? If the lib is not where it belongs *and* it is still in the port's work dir (which shouldn't exist), the 'install' and 'clean' parts weren't performed, apparently.


----------



## atomicplayboy (Mar 20, 2010)

mf93 said:
			
		

> 1.
> alright I have been using freebsd 8 for about 2 months now and I am never going back to linux. After I installed freebsd, i installed opera from ports(/usr/ports/www/opera) and opera-linuxplugins(/usr/ports/www/opera-linuxplugins) and both seemed to work fine. When I open opera i go to tools->preferences->advanced->content->plugin options and flash 10 appears in the list of plugins. However, when I try to run youtube instead of showing the youtube video or the warning saying flash is not installed i just see a gray or black box. Also, when I try to run other flash applications, they exhibit strange behavior and almost always hang or crash. What is causing this problem?



Do you also have installed an nspluginwrapper wrapped version of flashplayer? If so, you're going to have to find some way to make that invisible to opera (tweak the paths that opera searches for plugins) or uninstall the nspluginwrapper version. Opera doesn't handle nspluginwrapper and the opera-linuxplugins wrapper well and shows much flaky behavior because of it.


----------



## mf93 (Mar 21, 2010)

I did not run the clean command...why do we need to clean the compiled source once it is installed? what are the benefits? I'm sorry I'm still fairly new to freebsd. Anyway I'm cleaning it deinstalling and reinstalling jdk16 also I'll update when I'm finished with that.


----------



## mf93 (Mar 21, 2010)

alright I cleaned and reinstalled and deinstalled and when i try 'whereis libjli.so' it stills says the same path even though that path no longer exists.


----------



## mf93 (Mar 21, 2010)

alright I removed all traces of nspluginwrapper .so files and deinstalled nspluginwrapper yet opera still acts the same way


----------



## atomicplayboy (Mar 21, 2010)

mf93 said:
			
		

> alright I removed all traces of nspluginwrapper .so files and deinstalled nspluginwrapper yet opera still acts the same way



Check your .mozilla/plugins/ dir, removing the nspluginwrapper port and associated files won't explicitly remove any plugin wrappers that you've installed with it.


----------



## mf93 (Mar 21, 2010)

the only thing I have found in there is operapluginwrapper..core


----------



## Martyn (Mar 21, 2010)

Please kindly help. I have Freebsd 8 under Gnome 2.26. The problem is that flash is not working. I've installed f10_flash10 plugin and nspluginwrapper. In the list of plugins (aboutlugins) both in Opera and Firefox flash plugin is present, but when i go to youtube it doesn't play any video - i only see the black block where the video should be.

What can it be about?


----------



## freethread (Mar 23, 2010)

Take a moment to read documentation about ports using Linux (or borrowed from Linux). It could be there is need to enable the Linux layer. I'm not sure of this or probably is not the case. Put an eye on Chapter 10 of the handbook it should be helpful.


----------



## mf93 (Mar 23, 2010)

I have already enabled the linux layer and it is not helping any but thank you for the response!


----------



## atomicplayboy (Mar 23, 2010)

While we're on the basics, have you mounted linprocfs?


----------



## mf93 (Mar 24, 2010)

i remember mounting it however I do not now how to check if it is mounted nor remember how i mounted it. Could you tell me how to check(or the syntax for mounting because if its already mounted that should return an error that its already mounted)


----------



## atomicplayboy (Mar 24, 2010)

`# df` should do it. It'll show up as something like this:


```
linprocfs                   4         4         0   100%    /usr/compat/linux/proc
```

If it's not currently mounted, you'll have to add it to your /etc/fstab as:


```
linproc                 /usr/compat/linux/proc linprocfs rw     0       0
```

and then either reboot or mount it manually.


----------



## mf93 (Mar 25, 2010)

that worked! thank you!


----------



## calande (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm interested in this procedure...Let's see if I can make Opera-x64-FreeBSD to work with Flash 10 on my end...
So...You're using www/opera, www/opera-linuxplugins, and what Flash 10 package are you using? Do you have specific additional tweaks?
Thanks.


----------



## atomicplayboy (Mar 29, 2010)

Flash from ports, www/linux-f10-flashplugin10. If you're not running 8.0 release or later, your mileage may vary (fedora 10 is default on the 8 branch, but not on the 7 branch, IIRC). If you haven't done so already, follow the instructions in the handbook on installing/enabling linux emulation. Don't forget to mount your linprocfs. You might need to make a soft link from /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so to the /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/ directory. Opera should then detect the plugin.


----------



## mf93 (Mar 30, 2010)

hmmm...well that did not solve the problem apparently because on reboot same problem all over again


----------



## atomicplayboy (Mar 30, 2010)

And linprocfs is still mounted?


----------



## mf93 (Mar 30, 2010)

its all properly installed and linprocfs is mounted but when i run opera and open up youtube to a video and it tries to run flash i get this:

```
opera: Plug-in 5822 is not responding. It will be closed.
opera: Define environment variable OPERA_KEEP_BLOCKED_PLUGIN to keep blocked plug-ins.
:1: error: unexpected character `\25', expected keyword - e.g. `style'
```


----------



## mf93 (Mar 31, 2010)

fixed it again---its linproc fs---the code is

```
# mount -t linprocfs linprocfs /compat/linux/proc
```


----------



## atomicplayboy (Mar 31, 2010)

Is your /compat a symlink to /usr/compat/?


----------



## mf93 (Apr 1, 2010)

i think so


----------



## atomicplayboy (Apr 1, 2010)

I suppose if it's not mounting properly on /usr/compat/linux/proc, you could just change your /etc/fstab file to mount it from the /compat/linux/proc location. But you shouldn't need to manually mount it after each boot.


----------



## Martyn (Apr 4, 2010)

atomicplayboy said:
			
		

> Is your /compat a symlink to /usr/compat/?



Good shot. This was my problem. I had installed everything correctly, mounted linproc, but flash hadn't been played. The problem was that i hadn't sym link in / to /usr/compat. Once made that everything got perfect. This is important moment but is not mentioned in Handbook though. Suggest to include it.


----------

